# How to get Comcast VOD with Tivo?



## Notsohappy1 (Jan 15, 2010)

Can you access Comcast VOD features with a Tivo HD box? Is there a way to connect a Comcast HD Box to the Tivo to get the channels.

I just purchase a standard HD Tivo and have had Comast install the required cards. I suscribe to the full Comast bundle and have access to all the premium channels such as HBO, Showtime, etc. - as well as all the VOD content that comes along with them (free movies, premium movies on demand, specials, TV shows, etc.).

With my new Tivo I can access HBO, Showtime, etc. - but only the movie that is playing on the particular channel at that time. I cannot access any of the other VOD content (of which there is a lot). I am not very happy about this as I was never advised that I would loose so much with the Tivo. What really urks me is that I subsribed to Netflix when I purchased the Tivo to access all the streaming movies they boast about. What I have found is that most of the streaming movies via Netflix are movies that I would already have access to (and of which I am paying for) via Comcast.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

There was a mention here that you can order a Pay per view over the phone and see it, but I dunno how you'd know what channel it would be on.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

if it is Video on demand then simply hook the Comcast HD cable box to the TV itself and umm .. watch them when you demand it.

Use the TiVo HD to record all the stuff that comes on at scheduled times and you can not watch when you want otherwise.

if Netflix gives you no value, then cancel it.

Your welcome.


----------



## drvman02 (Feb 14, 2005)

Short answer: From what I understand you cannot get access to the VOD content on the TivoHD. 

What I currently do is switch between the two when necessary. 

However, I will be switching to Netflix soon and getting rid of the Comcast box because what I am paying for the Comcast box is about as much as the monthly charge of the lowest Netflix plan. Plus I have to pay for any movie that I want to watch.


----------



## Notsohappy1 (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for the quick replies. Right now I have a Comcast box connected directly to another input on the TV so I can get the VOD content - but I don't have the great benefits of the DVR (pause, fast forward, etc.). Guess I will just live with it.

Regarding the Netflix versus Comcast - Netflix is not what I had hoped it to be. Most of the movies or shows I have ordered have taken quite a long time to get to me - some not yet. The first disk I got was so beat up and scratched it would not play in spots. As far as the streaming content goes, it is not bad - but not great either. Much of the content is already available via Comcast premium channels. It would be nice if Tivo would work out some sort of arrangement with HULU or Fancast.

I have found Amazon to work well for purchasing movies.


----------



## nunw1 (Apr 14, 2010)

i think it's better to get tivo through comcast, because you get all the premium channels and vod. for 2.95 per month using their DVR. if i were u i would return that tivo box and go with comcast


----------



## Gavroche (May 27, 2007)

Notsohappy1 said:


> Thanks for the quick replies. Right now I have a Comcast box connected directly to another input on the TV so I can get the VOD content - but I don't have the great benefits of the DVR (pause, fast forward, etc.). Guess I will just live with it.


Actually, you can't even do it on the series 2. If you try to press record on the series 2 with a cable box connected while watching VOD content, Tivo just throws up a copy-protected message saying you can't record. I believe this is due to Macrovision analog copy-protection on the VOD material.

At least this is the case where I am in the bay area using Comcast.

So no, AFAIK no Tivo will work with the cable company's VOD, HD or otherwise!

(bummer)


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Gavroche said:


> Actually, you can't even do it on the series 2. If you try to press record on the series 2 with a cable box connected while watching VOD content, Tivo just throws up a copy-protected message saying you can't record. I believe this is due to Macrovision analog copy-protection on the VOD material.
> 
> At least this is the case where I am in the bay area using Comcast.
> 
> ...


That's not true. It can work with S2's and a comcast box. You just have to put the tivo on any channel you receive and then change the channel on the box with the comcast remote. You can then record what is being broadcast on the On Demand channel, it will just have the wrong title.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

To the OP, if you upgrade your hard drive to a larger size, you'll find less and less use for on demand content from comcast. You said you have the full bundle which means there are tons and tons of shows airing that you can record turning your Tivo into your own personalized On Demand. I still have shows I recorded almost 3 years ago that seemed like something I'd be interested in, but have yet to watch. But they are there if I ever decide to watch.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

My triple play package comes with a comcast HD box so I can switch between the tivoHD and the comcast HD box. If I upgrade to the next higher package they give you one of their DVR's as part of the package. Around here that package gives you all the premium movie channels, internet and phone for a 12 month price of $159 a month. The package I have now has only the HD box and HBO and Showtime for 12 months for $139 a month. It will increase to $159 a month at the end of the 12 months. So I will upgrade to the higher package for the same amount.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

nunw1 said:


> i think it's better to get tivo through comcast, because you get all the premium channels and vod. for 2.95 per month using their DVR. if i were u i would return that tivo box and go with comcast


I thought that the "tivo on comcast dvr" was only available in a few small locations.. and was very very buggy (not reliable like a "real" Tivo)...????


----------



## Gavroche (May 27, 2007)

WhiskeyTango said:


> That's not true. It can work with S2's and a comcast box. You just have to put the tivo on any channel you receive and then change the channel on the box with the comcast remote. You can then record what is being broadcast on the On Demand channel, it will just have the wrong title.


Yeah I thought it just went by channel number or VOD in the guide or something too... but no.

Tried that your suggestion before. Didn't work.

What were you recording? Try some premium content...

Yeah, I can record trailers and local access stuff and even the OnDemand menu screens themselves... but when you try and record a movie you get the copyright message and no recording, regardless of what channel the Tivo "thinks" it's actually on. At least that's what happened for me! (Of course, I haven't tried it in a couple of years... last time I made the attempt was with the Tivo Series 2 DT and Comcast's standard non-HD Motorolla digital box)


----------



## Dubbadown (Dec 6, 2002)

Gavroche said:


> Yeah I thought it just went by channel number or VOD in the guide or something too... but no.
> 
> Tried that your suggestion before. Didn't work.
> 
> ...


I don't know how you have your Comcast Cable box hooked up to your Series 2 but what that previous poster posted is exactly correct on how to record ANYTHING from On Demand. The Tivo doesn't know what channel you are on if you use your Comcast remote to access On Demand, so you can record whatever you want, Premium or not.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Gavroche said:


> Yeah I thought it just went by channel number or VOD in the guide or something too... but no.
> 
> Tried that your suggestion before. Didn't work.
> 
> ...


I've done it as recently as last fall. I recorded the first 5 episodes of the last season of Weeds from Showtime On Demand. Granted they all had the title Headline News and I had to stop the recording after 30 minutes, but they were all there on my Tivo.


----------



## Gavroche (May 27, 2007)

(Ugh... Now y'all made me go and try it again...)

With regards to Comcast Digital Cable/OnDemand and Series 2DT:

I tested it today with premium content and even when tuned to channel 1 it recorded and didn't complain about anything.

HOWEVER...

The Macrovision (or some other form of copy protection?) is still being interpreted by the Tivo, because even though it did let me record, if I tuned my Tivo to some other channel (non-protected) and then tuned my cable box manually to VOD and recorded something the resulting recording on the Tivo IS copy-protected, meaning can not be transferred to another Tivo.

So there is still some form of copy protection in place here in the video signal itself which the Tivo interprets and the channel number that your Tivo is on has little to do with it.

But it does actually record now. Nice!

(Too bad though, for a minute I thought it might have actually been a way to get OnDemand content onto my series 3. But no luck.)


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

What if you have cable cards and no cable box, so you can't manually change the channel on the box?


----------

